# Do you call this training?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-uHrIW9UXQ


Have any of you heard of this jerk? Now do you see why I have such disdain for how humans treat dogs? Look at the woman whose dog that is, standing by watching? I think that's the owner. And listen to the other students laughing. HOW could anyone stand there idly and do nothing? I'd be all over that guy in a heart beat. How can anyone think this is training? He makes Cesar Milan look like an :angel:


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

What a jerk. I dont understand what he thinks he is trying to accomplish by that. Poor terrified dog.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I got to the 45 second mark and couldn't keep watching. What an a$$

Rick


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> I got to the 45 second mark and couldn't keep watching. What an a$$
> 
> Rick


I am with you, Rick. I had to quit watching also. Idiot like him should be put out of business and prohibited from owning and handling animals....better yet, put a collar on him and drag him around those posts by a leash.... 

VQ


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Hmm, stupid me. I thought about trying to become a dog trainer. I have been trying to sort out going back to school and what I would have to learn/do to get started. 

Turns out, all I have to do is grab a dog, put a leash on it and drag it around some posts. 

Huh, I think I'll give work my notice this week and start my training business. 

:/


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Poodle Rick, I did the same thing as you...really couldn't sit here and continue to watch that abuse. 

BC...yep, isn't that something. The people dog owners will follow just astounds me. It makes for a very interesting psychological study. To think of those people all getting a kick out of a little dog's misery. (And to think there are people here who have called me aggressive for feeling angry and horrified at dog owners and trainers who kick or otherwise mistreat dogs) 

VQ ...I like your idea...give people like that a taste of their own medicine.

I don't understand how that can go on...why that piece of garbage doesn't get arrested for animal cruelty...right out there in public. But no one does anything! 

Well...it's really just too disturbing to keep talking about. But when I posted this, it had been a couple days since I saw someone walking on my sidewalk kicking the crap out of his dog's ribs, then I come on here and read about someone else kicking their dog right after people have written so many great ways of fixing a behavior by use of gentle means. And then I see this....and I'm just up to my ears in mistreatment of dogs.


----------



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

Poor dog  The only thing he's going to accomplish is making the dog wary and trusting towards people. I haven't a clue what he thinks the dog will gain from this, it's just cruel abuse.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

He is canada's 'dog trainer'. 
He had a show called sos puppy or something. 
I got his book from the library and couldn't believe the stuff he wrote: No rewarding your dog with food as humans do not go by a food reward system and so dogs should not either...really..I sure do! I go to work, my reward is a paycheck and I go get food. 
In his book he wrote when you get your new puppy, you should ignore and not talk to him/her for 2 weeks: Who on earth could do that????


----------



## FlyingNimbus (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't leave a puppy alone for two minutes let alone two weeks!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

That's what I did wrong. I didn't ignore anyone as pups. That's why they.... wait, they all walk willingly on leashes. Maybe that's why they... nope, they wait at the door, they don't... wait, they do ask before jumping on the furniture (usually). 

Nope, never mind, I spoiled my pups, and they are perfectly fine little dogs now. 

hmm.


----------

